# Has anyone used Alzoo Tick and Flea repellents?



## plr

My local pet store has started selling Alzoo, an all natural flea and tick repellent. The active ingredients are geranium oil and peppermint oil, inert ingredients are almond oil. 

here's a link to the company website. Dogs product range

Has anyone used it? Any feedback? The pet store said that it has been used in France for over 10 years. I'd much rather use this than one of the insecticide based repellents.


----------



## Sweetp

That sounds like something I would certainly use. I don't use traditional flea and tick prevention products, I make my own with essential oils. One of the oils I use is geranium and another is lavender. I also bath them with a natural shampoo containing geranium. When going into an area that might be infested I will also use Herbal Armor. I find it works well for my babies.
Thanks for sharing, plr, I'm going to give Alzoo a try!


----------



## Chagall's mom

plr said:


> My local pet store has started selling Alzoo, an all natural flea and tick repellent. The active ingredients are geranium oil and peppermint oil, inert ingredients are almond oil.
> 
> here's a link to the company website. Dogs product range
> 
> Has anyone used it? Any feedback? The pet store said that it has been used in France for over 10 years. I'd much rather use this than one of the insecticide based repellents.


This product just came into our local pet boutique last week. I don't know of anyone who's tried it yet. I am eternally searching (so far without success!) for a non-chemical flea and tick repellent that is effective out here in the woods. I will watch this thread to see what comes of it. While looking around on-line for reviews on it last week, I saw this little bit about it on Facebook. 
*NEW PRODUCT -... | Facebook

Other than that, I haven't come upon much. I _totally _share you concern about the chemical topicals, but for now I do use them out of sheer desperation. After our morning dog club hike today Chagall had a tick crawling up his muzzle and I had two on my jeans! :vampire:As a club member said, I'm luck I have a light colored dog, at least I can spot some of the ticks. Not the deer ticks though, they are too small. This link discusses the different kinds of ticks, in case anyone feels the need to be grossed out.:afraid:
*Ticks in Dogs | Information on Canine Ticks*

Anyway, good luck in finding something you're comfortable with using, and please share when you do!:clover:


----------



## plr

I bought the easy on applicators (3 tubes which will be 6 applications for my puppy). I'm waiting until the end of the week before I apply it. Remy was neutered on Friday, so I'm given him time to heal. I also bought the anti-mosquito bracelet for myself -- since mosquito seem to think I'm the tastiest one around. They gave me a collar for free -- which I'll probably cut up and put in his car seat and other places. 

I'll let you all know how it works -- although I've been staying in the neighborhood lately on walks. Remy is reactive around people and dogs on the trails so we have been working on that - trying to keep him in quieter environments as we work on it.


----------



## N2Mischief

I haven't tried it. But for my horse last summer I tried the all natural Marigold fly spray. It worked great for about 5 minutes. As soon as it dried the flies were back with a vengeance. I will be curious to see if this works for you


----------



## JudyD

We've found three ticks in the house today, so the season seems to be in full swing here. I'll go the vet's office tomorrow and pick up some FrontLine Plus for both dogs. I like the idea of herbal remedies, but I like the idea of no ticks even more, and that will require chemicals here. Ticks are nasty little devils.


----------



## plr

That is the dilemma I'm in. I want to make sure we don't have a problem with fleas and ticks, but I really prefer not to use the insecticide based repellents. I'm going to give the Alzoo a try and I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## iuhippiechick

I have the same dilemma. I ended up using Sentry Natural Defense Spray for our pup last Summer/Fall. I've gone ahead and started using it again for this Spring. So far, knock on wood, it seems to work. However, it is terrible for my asthma!!! The rest of the family hates the smell, including the pup. I really hate the thought of putting pesticides on her though...so, for now she is smelling up the house like a gigantic citronella candle! If anyone has any natural suggestions that aren't so smelly, I would be very interested. My DH keeps asking why we can't just buy a flea/tick collar. I keep saying, "NO!" However, my inhaler might appreciate the break.


----------



## plr

I put Alzoo EZ-on Remy two weeks ago. It smells sort of like geraniums. It's in Almond oil - so the back of his neck and ears got kind of oily. Next time I'm putting it on 48 hrs before next grooming appt. So far so good, but I haven't been on walking on park trails yet. We've been walking in the neighborhood lately because Remy has been very reactive (barking and lunging at runners, bicyclist, etc) in parks and on trails. 

If you want to look at Alzoo Information, look here Link from my local independent pet store.

Although today we went for a 2 hr walk in a local park. We met a mini-poodle and spent most of the time walking with him and his owner. He was really good, he met another 7 or 8 dogs. When the mini-poodle left, it was like night and day - suddenly he was barking at everyone again. Not sure how to overcome this. I went over him with a comb when we got home, didn't find anything other than a few blades of grass.


----------



## Cailin77

After looking at the ingredients, I wonder how safe it would be to use around cats? Essential oils can be dangerous to cats. I love the idea though!


----------

